# Used Western and Fisher plow mounts



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the following plow mounts available:

(4) 69981 Western Ultramount 2011-up Chevy 2500/3500 
(1) 7192 Fisher 2011-up Chevy 2500/3500 
(1) 63883-2 Western Ultramount 2003-2009 Dodge 2500/3500
(1) 7197-1 Fisher 2010-up Dodge 2500/3500
(1) 31599 Western Ultramount 2007-up Chevy 1500
(4) 67982 Western Ultramount 1999-Early 2004 Ford F250/F350/F450/F550 Super Duty
(1) 3249 Western Ultramount Late 2004 Ford F250/F350/F450/F550 Super Duty
(1) 7176 Fisher 2005-2007 Ford F250/F350/F450/F550 Super Duty

I can ship UPS. 
PM me or email me at [email protected] for prices.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

will drop you an email


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Only two mounts left: 

(1) 63883-2 Western Ultramount 2003-2009 Dodge 2500/3500. 
(1) 7157 Fisher 1994-2001 1500 and 1994-2002 2500/3500 Dodge.

The rest are sold.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Only one left:

(1) 63883-2 Western Ultramount 2003-2009 Dodge 2500/3500.


----------



## Nji911 (Sep 12, 2017)

cubicinches said:


> Only one left:
> 
> (1) 63883-2 Western Ultramount 2003-2009 Dodge 2500/3500.


Still available?


----------



## chevelle 1970 (Jun 10, 2018)

cubicinches said:


> I have the following plow mounts available:
> 
> (4) 69981 Western Ultramount 2011-up Chevy 2500/3500
> (1) 7192 Fisher 2011-up Chevy 2500/3500
> ...


I'm looking for a price for a used western mount 69981


----------



## chevelle 1970 (Jun 10, 2018)

Western mount 69981 for my 2013 gm 2500hd a price


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

@chevelle - OP indicated those were sold back in Dec. I do have a mint set for sale. $300 plus shipping (from CT). PM me if interested


----------

